

Anti-adblock startup secures $400,000 funding - dan1234
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/mar/27/page-fair-anti-adblock-startup-funding

======
bediger4000
Doesn't the presence and popularity of adblockers and anti-trackers give these
morons a sense that what they're doing isn't wanted (pushing advertisement
everywhere)?

It's sort of like telemarketers and do-not-call lists: if you're such a huge
horse's patoot that people pass laws against your behavior, it's a huge hint
to change that behavior.

~~~
dan1234
Few sites can make a subscription model work, advertising is the main income
for most.

